# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  افضل كريم تبييض المنطقة الحساسة والابط والاكواع والركب من البحر الميت ❤️❤️

## ليندااااا

افضل كريم تبييض المنطقة الحساسة والابط والاكواع والركب من البحر الميت ❤️❤️❤️❤️Whitening cream


للتواصل واتساب 0505807374
توصيل لجميع الامارات ودول الخليج
😍😍😍😍
تتعرض المناطق الحساسة للعديد من العوامل التي تؤدي إلى تغير لونها حيث أنها معرضة دائماً إلى الرطوبة وهي غير جيدة التهوية الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تكوّن الحبوب وتغير لون الجلد، ومن الملاحظ أن إسوداد المناطق الحساسة من المشكلات التي تعاني منها الكثيرات خصوصاً المتزوجات والمقبلات على الزواج
جبتلكم منتج رهيب وهو عبارة عن كريم لتبييض وتفتيح البشرة والمنطقة الحساسة

1- يفتح البشرة بفعالية ويرطبها اذا كنت تعانين من الاسمرار المحرج في المناطق الحساسة هو الحل الاسلم والاكثر فعالية
2- تركيبته الغنية بالمكونات الطبيعية تتغلغل بالبشرة لتفتح المناطق الداكنة فتنعمين ببشرة مشرقة ومتجانسة اللون
3- لا تحتوي على المبيضات الكيميائية المؤذية للبشرة والكحول والصباغ والعطور الاصطناعية والبارابين
4- نظيف جدا عند استعماله حتى بعد ازالة الشعر
5- مصممة لتفتيح بشرة المناطق الحساسة بطريقة لطيفة وفعالة فتجعلها متجانسة مع لون بشرتك الطبيعي وتمنحك مظهراً أكثر شباباً ونضارة. لا يحتوي على أي مكونات ضارة أو مهيجة كحمض الكوجيك أو الهايدروكينون. آمن ولطيف جداً.
6- سريع الامتصاص، يجف دون أن يترك بقايا وترسبات. إنه المنتج المثالي.
إلا أنه من الممكن استعادة لون المنطقة وتبييضها باستخدام مكونات طبيعية لها قدرة هائلة على تبييض المناطق الحساسة وتبييض الجلد عموماً، إليكِ مبيض المناطق الحساسة

طريقة استخدام مبييض المناطق الحساسة
- إدهني الكريم على السواد في المناطق الحساسة وأفركي جيداً برفق ودون ألم. - إستخدمي الكريم يومياً لمدة أسبوعين، ولا تستحمي بعدها من ساعتين إلى 4 ساعات حتى يتشرب الجلد الكريم جيداً ويفضل وضعها بعد الإستحمام حتى يمتصها الجلد بشكل أفضل

ميزات كريم التبييض وتفتيح البشرة
1- يستخدم للتخفيف من كثافة لون البشرة باستعمال مادة طبيعية لتبييض الجلد ومنحه لون طبيعي ومبيضا وكلما استعمل هذا الكريم باستمرار يتكون كمية اقل من الميلانيين في الجلد بما يكسبه لونا فاتحا ويستخدم للوجه والجسم والاماكن الحساسة فهو آمن على بشرتك لاحتوائه على اعشاب بحرية ومكونات اساسية من الطبيعة

2- تركيبة متميزة مستخلصة من النباتات الطبيعية ومعادن البحر الميت اعدها الخبراء للمساعدة بتبيض البشرة
3- يعمل هذا المنتج على تقليل صبغة الميلانين في الجلد التي تسبب البقع الداكنة واستخدامه بانتظام يؤدي الى تبيض البشرة تدريجيا وتجانسها
4- منح بشرتك ترطيبا طبيعيا وصافيا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------

